# What's Your Favorite Cory?



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

What's your favorite Cory?

Has anyone seen the neon orange Cory available in the GTA?
http://www.aquariumfish.net/images_01/corydoras_orange_01_w365.jpg

Tabatha

p.s., Has anyone had an experience of their corys digging up, disturbing or destroying plants?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

There is a guy selling a colony of them for 200$ which has about 10 of them that are breeding

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/showthread.php?threadid=163797


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for that Brian, I contacted them and asked if they sell smaller numbers, we can't afford $200 for a colony nor do we really want an entire colony.

Do you know if they dig up/disturb/destroy plants?

Thanks!


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Do you know if they dig up/disturb/destroy plants?
> Thanks!


They won't destroy plants, but I would recommend that you don't get any cories for the next couple of weeks, until your plants have established themselves firmly in the substrate. This goes especially for small foreground plants, which will be easily uprooted by their non-stop searching for food at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I have always like any "dwarf" cory, I really enjoy a nice school of panda's they are so small but have great behavior.

Good luck to you no matter what you choose.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I've heard so many good things about those little Pandas! I'll just have to check them out 

Thanks Grey!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I have both orange & panda's & long fin panda's. The are on a very long list of breeding projects I am currently in the midst of. I've seen the orange cory's in Big Al's in Thornhill (180 Steele location) from time to time. The buyer/manager of the fish room Ron is a pleasure to deal with. He may be able to order them in if he's about to place an order. He ordered Celestial Pearl danios for me not too long ago.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ooops my favorite cories are my long finned albino's, sterbai, albino sterbai, julies, black and weitzmani & panda's. 

Okay so I have a 90 gallon tank devoted specifically to cories they are all my favorites!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You have all those cories in the 90gal?

That must be awesome...

You're always talking about all these cool tanks you've got but I never get to see any pictures


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Brian said:


> You have all those cories in the 90gal?
> 
> That must be awesome...
> 
> You're always talking about all these cool tanks you've got but I never get to see any pictures


That's because the tank is pretty scratched & yep I somehow ended up with a cory tank. I just added a pair of king tigers & long finned albino/brown lace pleco's to my cories dismay though. 

I'll post photo's one of these days when the tank is photo worthy, usually the cories kick everything up digging in the sand and the pics look cloudy or like I have ammonia in the water.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> I've heard so many good things about those little Pandas! I'll just have to check them out
> 
> Thanks Grey!


Never a problem, glad to help.

They are really cool fish, sadly I have no setups that panda's would do well in or I would have a tank full...


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Make your own!

http://www.nettaigyo.com/corydoras/illust/papercraft/

Martin.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

That's sooo cool!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Cuuutee!! XD


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Panda and albino cories tend to be less hardy for some reason.

Wild caught panda cories come from mountain streams where the temperature is cooler.

Cories in general are very easy to keep, peaceful and carefree. Most important thing is keeping substrate clean I guess, since they like to dig around.

I have bronze, panda, albino, peppered and pygmy cories. I like them all. But I have to say the bronze or panda cories are my favorite.

Edit: Even my friends / family, who don't know too much about fish, like the cory when they see it.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I used to have albino cories a few years ago, but I only kept them with guppies and all kinds of tetras. Does anyone see any problems in keeping them with red cherry shrimp? Do you think they might eat the babies?


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

Sterbais! I have 12 of them in my planted tank and 6 more in quarantine. I love these little guys


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You should look into C. Weitzmani. Much better looking than Panda. I once heard some one say that once you've seen a realy Weitzmani, you'll never look at the panda corry the same way again....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

ozi said:


> I used to have albino cories a few years ago, but I only kept them with guppies and all kinds of tetras. Does anyone see any problems in keeping them with red cherry shrimp? Do you think they might eat the babies?


I think you should have no problem keeping RCS with guppies, guppies and smaller-sized tetras. I am sure a few really small baby shrimp will get eaten though. You won't see this in person, but you will know when you compare a shrimp-only tank to a shrimp+small fish tank.

For example, guppies eat their really small young if they happen to be in direct view--small baby shrimp are about the same size--so if they swim in front of an adult guppy, it might get eaten.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i have C. trillneatus and another one that Kat would know cause i was lucky enough to get these guys from her 

These are my first cories ever and i was very shocked to see the different personailities from the two kinds. The trillneatus are so shy compared to the other ones i have. 

You can win them over with food after a few minutes thou lol


----------

